# Checking in...



## cracker518 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats all, Im new.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2008)

How about telling us something like what style and how long, at anyrate welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2008)

Greetings!!!!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 14, 2008)

Greetings and enjoy.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 14, 2008)

Aye, what *Terry* said .  Welcome aboard, *Cracker*.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## cracker518 (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I have about 6 months of TKD training about 15 years ago, I know impressive.  
Other than that I do some power lifting and a lot of bag work....so yeh Im just a spectator.  
I have been following mma for about 3 years or so.

Personally, my name is cracker and Im 26.  I've been working as a gen. contractor for the past few years.  Its feast or famine which is the way I like it.  Sometimes I work 70 hours a week and then Ill have a week off.
I like to bust balls a lot so if I say something rediculous its usually meant to be funny...
Anyway, thats my story so Ill be talking to you guys later.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not new, but enough about me. 

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello I'm new, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## jkembry (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 16, 2008)

welcome to MT

B


----------

